# Non-Piranha POTM - Final



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Option 1 - Sandfire/Gold Bearded Dragon
Option 2 - _rossia macrosoma_ - cuttle fish
Option 3 - _Amphilophus citrinellum_ - (eL Diablo) 
Option 4 - _Osteoglossum bichirrhosum_ - Silver Arowana 
Please vote for the pic you think is best









part 1
part 2


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow that was a tuff vote


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

the quality on the cuttlefish pic is awesome
dixon


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Those pics are great! It was definetly a difficult choice.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

All of the pics are great!!!!!
Congrads to all!!!!









Jim


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

pretty cool pics. good job to all


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hardest choice ever!

I didn't vote for the Midas but he is a truly remarkable looking fish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

this is the closest contest ever!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

#4 is tough shot, no water ripples.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Jan 12 2004, 12:23 PM
> #4 is tough shot, no water ripples.


I concur


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the ludicrous closeness in the poll leads me to believe someone is deleting cookies, or something along those lines







Did the previous POTMs get this many votes?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
 

> wow that was a tuff vote


yeah i agree, the hardest part was trying to find the spot to click INNES


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

way a minute... there is a way to double up votes?


----------



## trussy (Dec 23, 2003)

Thats a tough one. But you've got to admire the quality of the cuttlefish shot.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> way a minute... there is a way to double up votes?


yeah; im not sure if merely deleting cookies works or not for these boards, but ip spoofiing and simply going to a university and using multiple computers are always options. I'm not sure to what devices this forum may have to stop such things, but judging from the fact that there's been an ever-growing votecount on both pics and both have consistently remained tied for the past 2 days, I'm pretty skeptical about the accuracy/honesty in this particular poll...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I live in a house with one computer and share it with my b/f...









Anyways, I think in order to do that, a user would have to create a new account and user name to vote more than once...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

they would have to, which is why someone should have to have at least 50-100 posts before they can vote... might want to consider this rule. someone could just be tampering with the poll for their own amusement.

im suprised we dont have more votes considering we supposedly have 3000 members and there are only 100 or so votes?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

the one with the SQUID is god damn AMAZING>>how does this pic belong too. Can you really have a squid in a reef aquarium.. I want a SW TANK NOW


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

that cuttlefish/squid is that FW or SW, if FW where can I get one?? I love him..


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You could keep them without problem, the reason why people have trouble with octopus and squids is because they keep them in areas where they can be easily startled. You would have to have a perfectly cycled tank to begin with.. with some kind of self cleaning bottom... then you use very dim lights in a room that is always dimly lit and without lights that just swithch on.. all the lights need to be electronicall controlled so it might be best just to get a moonlight and leave it on permanetly.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> they would have to, which is why someone should have to have at least 50-100 posts before they can vote... might want to consider this rule. someone could just be tampering with the poll for their own amusement.
> 
> im suprised we dont have more votes considering we supposedly have 3000 members and there are only 100 or so votes?


im just curious about what PREVIOUS POTMs' vote counts may have had.

And your right, there are 3000 registered accounts, but of course about half those accounts are probably completely inactive, another 1000 or so visit the forum only a couple times a month, and the other 500 are perhaps 'fairly' active, with the daily visitors numbering perhaps 150-300 people

and of course draco you'd be about the last person to blame, and the guy who made the cuttlefish is a worthwhile person too. But unless the total vote count is in-line with previous POTM vote counts, I'd be willing to bet a couple biased kids are cheating to make their favorite pics win

edit: http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...c=21555&hl=potm last month's less 20 more votes so far

oh, jesus, November's only had 30 votes total! http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...c=18558&hl=potm

i duno what to say about this i guess


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

NIKE said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > wow that was a tuff vote
> ...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think it would be more realistic to compare it to this months piranha of the month.. we are still 10 vote shy of it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

#2 is the best


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol ok i think we need another play off round this thing is tied up.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

There will be no play off, there is no cheating, if people were using multipul accounts we would know about it via there IP address.

votine ende tommorrow


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

you can only vote once per username.


----------

